# does anyone have a diagram of a sheep or ram picture



## sheep whisperer (Aug 20, 2010)

just wondering if their is a poster print off a merino or a sheep diagram with all features on a sheep. e.g hind quarter, middle section. could be useful for me as i'm going to be trying to learn about the external features of a sheep at high school.


----------



## lilhill (Aug 20, 2010)

http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/resource-room/general/sheep/sheep.htm

This is a better one.


----------



## sheep whisperer (Aug 27, 2010)

thanks for that does anyone else have a picture/diagram


----------



## Beekissed (Aug 27, 2010)

You might try this site:

http://www.sheep101.info/lamb.html


----------



## sheep whisperer (Aug 31, 2010)

where on this website do i find the diagram/picture


----------

